# Introducing Winnie!



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Hubby was right....Winnie is just a sweet little darling! She's been very quiet, just kind of exploring her surroundings after scarfing down a bowl of food. She loves her pink little bed I bought her yesterday....unfortunately it's already in the was as she sat on it and peed a nice little puddle. I had put her on her "Wizdog" just a moment earlier with doggy litter scattered atop (she'd been using a litter box well at home). She just looked at it perplexed and ran to her bed. Oh well.....I know it'll be a long work in progress. Here's her very first pics...but I must say shes "way cuter" in person


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is just darling! Who did you get her from again? Is she the laid back one or the adventurous one? I got that same bed at Target! except I have the pillow out of it and am just using the silk/satin part. As far as I know, it hasn't been peed in, but i just gave it to my new puppy, so it shouldn't be long. 

I love the pic and I love the fact that your hubby is so taken with her! Congrats and I cannot WAIT to see me more pics of her!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Awwwwww she is beautiful







congradulations


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

HOW ADORABLE! she is beautiful!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is soooooo adorable!!! What a little doll. Those pictures are great. The one with your husband is one of those "once in a lifetime" shots!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Winnie is just darling! What a long wait, but well worth it!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm in love with your little baby







She is just so adorable







I see she has taken to your hubby very well







That is how my hubby is with our Indy







She looks so relaxed in your arms







I am so glad your wait is over and your baby is HOME forever


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!!! she is darling







congrats 

kat


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

she's so adorable...congrats!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay you finally have your baby! She's such a cutie!


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Awww!
She is beautiful.
How old is she?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Winnie is beautiful and she LOVES your hubby!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Awww!
> She is beautiful.
> How old is she?[/B]


If I recall, Winnie is just a few days shy of her twelve week birthday.

Garrettsmom has waited a long time for this day! It's been a year since they started their search for the perfect breeder until today when they finally got to hold their baby in their arms!

I love a happy ending!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

If I recall, Winnie is just a few days shy of her twelve week birthday.

Garrettsmom has waited a long time for this day! It's been a year since they started their search for the perfect breeder until today when they finally got to hold their baby in their arms!

I love a happy ending!
[/QUOTE]


You're right Ladymom-good memory! Winnie is 11 wks 2 days today and she comes from JosyMir in Pa. There were several good breeders I considered, but the timing and location of this litter fit my needs. Btw, my husband picked the "outgoing one". Josy had chosen the milder mannered one for me, but since she brought both to the airport, my husband got first dibs and this is the one he liked best-he did good! And boy, the quiet phase has ended-this little girl is quite a wild player-can't wait till my son gets home to see her. I think he'll be pleasantly surprised how much fun she is!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is so adorable i think ur hubby made a great choice!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wondered which one you had chosen!

I'm sure your husband and son will have more fun with the "wild" one! Maybe they'll tire her out for you and she'll be a good snuggler!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! I know you have been waiting a long time for her!!

I look forward to seeing lots of pictures as she grows up!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww--what a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home, Winnie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a precious little girl! She looks very comfy in her new digs, especially with daddy!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHES A REAL BABY DOLL FACE


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Winnie is a little beauty.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww she is DARLING! How fortunate you are. GREAT photos! Thank you for sharing them with us.

Have fun!
Melanie


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Winnie is so darn cute and I love her name.................Pat


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a lovely puppy - and the name is fabulous . Sarah


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG Winnie is the cutest baby ever!!! You are soooo lucky to have such a precious little furball of love in your home!!!!!! Good Luck with her, and the pictures you posted are great!!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby...Your hubby sure did make a very good choice! She is such a doll!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhhhh!! she's beautiful!!!







congrats on your new addition!!







i hope you know we're expecting way more pictures than that!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is so cute. What a dollbaby.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulation, she is a little doll







How exciting to have a new little one.









Lynda


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

She's just gorgeous!!!







Congrats!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the beautiful Winnie. I know she will bring your family much love and happiness!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ACK! Those pix are killing me! How adorable is she?! Sending virtual kisses to that sweet darling!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

She is absolutely 100% adorable. Welcome home Winnie.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh my goodness she is just beautiful! She has the sweetest face ever


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is Beautiful. I love the third pic, giving kisses, its gorgeous.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! You've got a winner!! She's georgeous!







....need more pictures soon please!
I think Winnie's going to be one Super Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations, Winnie is gorgeous







I love your pictures too, it sure looks like there's lots of puppy love in your home







I think your hubby did very well in his choice


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON GETTING YOUR NEW BABY!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Too, too, too, too cute. I'm in love.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations!







What a gorgeous sweet little face!









I remember those soiling the bed days...I finally put a waterproof pillow case & then a regular pillow case on top of that on Abbey's bed until those days were over. Abbey didn't start to get the potty thing until about 16 weeks. It can be frustrating but it will come!







Good Luck!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Awwe puppy! Congrats!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

She's so adorable!!! And if she's cuter in person, wow, you must melt!

Josie says: I want a baby sister, mommy! I want a baby sister now! (said in the voice of Veruca Salt from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory).


----------



## Chiquito's mommy (Nov 2, 2006)

awww how cute is she?? I remember when chiquito was that tiny


----------



## chattiesmom (Jul 20, 2006)

> she is so adorable i think ur hubby made a great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Winnie is precious!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is absolutely lovely and she looks like she fit right into your home. You look lovely as well. She will be a really pampered baby


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Hubby was right....Winnie is just a sweet little darling! She's been very quiet, just kind of exploring her surroundings after scarfing down a bowl of food. She loves her pink little bed I bought her yesterday....unfortunately it's already in the was as she sat on it and peed a nice little puddle. I had put her on her "Wizdog" just a moment earlier with doggy litter scattered atop (she'd been using a litter box well at home). She just looked at it perplexed and ran to her bed. Oh well.....I know it'll be a long work in progress. Here's her very first pics...but I must say shes "way cuter" in person
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She is just beautiful!!!!!!







Congrats on he home coming.


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

she's sweet! 

Andrea


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> Hubby was right....Winnie is just a sweet little darling! She's been very quiet, just kind of exploring her surroundings after scarfing down a bowl of food. She loves her pink little bed I bought her yesterday....unfortunately it's already in the was as she sat on it and peed a nice little puddle. I had put her on her "Wizdog" just a moment earlier with doggy litter scattered atop (she'd been using a litter box well at home). She just looked at it perplexed and ran to her bed. Oh well.....I know it'll be a long work in progress. Here's her very first pics...but I must say shes "way cuter" in person
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is darling!








Question? What is a wizdog? Sounds interesting.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

awww... what a little cutie! I haven't been around here in a while so I just saw your posts. She's a doll for sure







Congrats!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She is just beautiful.







I love her pink bed too!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh she is so pretty!!







Congratulations!! I am sure sweet little Winnie was worth all the waiting!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! She's a precious little pupster. I know how hard that wait can be. You must be in puppy heaven now. Enjoy! They grow up so fast!


----------

